# General Organics vs General Hydroponics



## Leonardo De Garden

I set up two waterfarms, one with a General Organic "GO Box", and one using General Hydroponics Flora-grow/bloom/micro. Plants are a pair of clones from the same mother.

This is at 4 wks growth, 1 wk flower. The GH Flora clone is about 7" taller, and has a better developed root system. 

To be fair, chemicals have the advantage in growth, I'm curious to see by how much, and I'm even more curious to know if at harvest, the buds show a difference in flavor or quality.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I did not have good luck at all using GO products in hydro.  I ended up giving them to a friend that used them with soil.


----------



## ozzydiodude

IMO the problem with organics in hydro is their is no microbes to digest the nutrients into a usable form for the plants to use.


----------



## Locked

I used those GO nutrients in soil for a bit....they were not nearly strong enough and stunk to high helll. jmo


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I used those GO nutrients in soil for a bit....they were not nearly strong enough and stunk to high helll. jmo



I'll grant you that the cold pressed squid is on the stinky side, but for the rest I've smelled a lot worse from other organic nutrients. As to the microbial life, I have every reason to believe that they are live and doing well. The Waterfarm isn't much different than a compost tea brewer, and at this point, the plant should be showing signs of deficiencies if it wasn't taking up the nutrients properly. The organic plant looks healthy enough, just smaller.


----------



## pcduck

from what I read with GO yo really need to press the dosage to get decent garden. I used their cal/mg and did not care for it, like bonticare better


----------



## Locked

Leonardo De Garden said:
			
		

> I'll grant you that the cold pressed squid is on the stinky side, but for the rest I've smelled a lot worse from other organic nutrients. As to the microbial life, I have every reason to believe that they are live and doing well. The Waterfarm isn't much different than a compost tea brewer, and at this point, the plant should be showing signs of deficiencies if it wasn't taking up the nutrients properly. The organic plant looks healthy enough, just smaller.




Yeah I believe that was the one that stunk the worse. See I am a Chem fert guy so I acknowledge that I am a pusssy when it comes to the odor of nutrients.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Come on Hammey... You don't like the smell of a bucket of brewing chicken poo first thing in the morning to go with a good cup of coffee? :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude

:confused2: what Smell? I sleep with a brewer going at the foot of my bed:huh:


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

I am getting a little confused.  I am ready to start my first  DWC, Its a bubbleboy. I bought an AK47 auto seed, I only have 3 months before heading south.
What do you all recommend for nutrient solution? 
Also may have access to a clone ( will I have time to grow her?) I thought I read that clones will grow a lot faster/ I Do not know the strain yet.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

Im using General Hydroponics Flora series nutrients  ("GH 3-part") in soil right now, Granpa . . . there's 3 different bottles, green ("grow"), light pink ("bloom"), and dark purple ("micronutrients").  Ya start out giving em more grow, less of the other two (so they _grow_ more), then when they start to flower you change the mix and give em more bloom & micro and less grow (so they _bloom_ more . . . easy, right?).  The micronutrient part is very important too, you always mix it into your water first.  

There's other lines with similar chemical mixtures that are made with mj in mind . . . Fox Farms, Technoflora, etc etc several brands are commonly used with success by alot of great growers in here . . . organic growers don't use the GH 3-part cuz its chemically derived and wipes out the soil organisms that they depend on to feed the plants, but your in DWC and imo for the first time grower, it's the best, easiest, cheapest solution for the nute solution . . . the best evidence is that so many seasoned growers stay with it . . .

A quart of each is plenty to start out with, it will last all the way through the end of your first grow if you have only 2 or 3 plants . . . I also bought a plastic 100-milliliter syringe for measuring the amounts, but if there's a cook in the kitchen with a nice set of measuring spoons, you can be quite accurate because a tablespoon is 15 ml, and a teaspoon is 5 ml . . . I paid $12 for shipping, 4 bucks for the syringe, and it only came to around $45

The best part is . . . there's tons of threads in this forum discussing use of different nute solutions, and the GH 3-part nutrients in particular, so you will find many opinions on how to tweak the recipe of the juice to wind up with the fattest buds !! :joint:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

SMOKINGRANPA said:
			
		

> I am getting a little confused.  I am ready to start my first  DWC, Its a bubbleboy. I bought an AK47 auto seed, I only have 3 months before heading south.
> What do you all recommend for nutrient solution?
> Also may have access to a clone ( will I have time to grow her?) I thought I read that clones will grow a lot faster/ I Do not know the strain yet.



Many use the GH Flora series that Dan mentioned.  There is a feeding chart to give you correct amounts of each of the different bottles for the different stages of growth.  When starting out you will give about 1/4 of the recommended amounts and work up to full nute concentrations as the plant gets older.  I liked to change out my res every 7-10 days.  You are going to need a pH METER (strips, drops, are not accurate enough), calibration fluids, and pH up and/or down.  I never used pH up--most of us need to get the pH down.  Are you familiar with hydro?  

You will have trouble growing an auto along with a photoperiod plant.  The auto is going to need 20-24 hours of light a day, the photoperiod is going to need 12 to flower and you only have 3 months.  If it were me and I did get a photoperiod clone or two, I would ditch the auto, let the clone(s) veg for a couple of weeks and then put into 12/12.  You will most likely end up with more/better bud.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

I have a bad habit of buying first and asking latter, so I posted this this am and then I was out and I stopped at a HTGsupply and bought a small bottle of dyna grow(1 grow 1flora)
I have the GH PH test kit and my bubble boy ready to go.
Like I said earlier, I bought 2 AK47 autos to just see if I could do this.
I only have a short time before I leave so auto sounded okay.
I guess I will start 2 new treads 1 for a grow and I am thinking of posting about my 3 unknown seed plants in soil.  I would call it "what not to do", and an opportunity for some of you masters to get a chuckle out of my endeavors.
So thanks THG & Dan for your advice, I am a little short on cash and will wing the first auto with the test kit, then next spring get real serious.

It's 1PM and I'm off to the back yard with a full bowl to watch my tomatoes grow.


----------



## ozzydiodude

:aok:Grow for it:48:


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

The chemicals still show a lead over the organic. The overall plant size of the GH plant is larger, but the GO plant is slightly bushier.

Moved to natural (albeit semi-crappy) lighting. Pretty sure that was an error on my part not hardening them quite gently enough, so lost a few days there. They didn't drop many leaves, but seemed to stall while they adjusted.

Both plants were late starting to show gender, this is at 3 wks of flower. The variety is not a fast bloomer, and the lighting is what I have available.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Be careful to not change the variable too much or that can skew the results of the test. You need to keep everything but the nutes as near the same as possible. Even in moving them to better lighting can have an unleveled consequence of affecting one plant more than the other.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Be careful to not change the variable too much or that can skew the results of the test. You need to keep everything but the nutes as near the same as possible. Even in moving them to better lighting can have an unleveled consequence of affecting one plant more than the other.



Good point Hushpuppy, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Update

The first three are the chemical, the last 2 organic.


----------



## Growdude

2 plants really doesnt mean much. You could have that much difference between plants.
Tests like this dont prove much without a control group.


----------



## Hushpuppy

They look good though  Looks like the organic is a bit more bushy


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> They look good though  Looks like the organic is a bit more bushy



It is, and has about the same number of flowering tips, but is more bushy and has denser foliage than the chemical one, which takes up more space, but is more spread out.


----------



## KBM

Thanks Leonardo for this interesting thread. I picked up the GO thrive grow and used it twice now and was pleased so while i was in town on friday I found the GO sample box for a great price that had 8 different bottles. I figured for the price it was worth giving a try and I dont find the odors that bad compared to others. 

I started as a hydro grower with the advanced nutes A+B line with good results but decided in the last year to switch to full organics in soil. ITs been a great learning experience and couldnt be happier and I am hoping this GO line of products will give me the extra little boost ive been looking for. 

I hope ya keep this thread going, I havent started using the sample box yet but I have my lights flipping tonight so Ill post a pic soon. 
Decided to do a run of Beanhos Super Silver Haze #3 x Purple Citral Kush
The SSH is supposed to be a indica bubblegum pheno.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

The only one that really stinks is the squid, but even that one isn't that bad.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

KBM said:
			
		

> Thanks Leonardo for this interesting thread. I picked up the GO thrive grow and used it twice now and was pleased so while i was in town on friday I found the GO sample box for a great price that had 8 different bottles. I figured for the price it was worth giving a try and I dont find the odors that bad compared to others.
> 
> I started as a hydro grower with the advanced nutes A+B line with good results but decided in the last year to switch to full organics in soil. ITs been a great learning experience and couldnt be happier and I am hoping this GO line of products will give me the extra little boost ive been looking for.
> 
> I hope ya keep this thread going, I havent started using the sample box yet but I have my lights flipping tonight so Ill post a pic soon.
> Decided to do a run of Beanhos Super Silver Haze #3 x Purple Citral Kush
> The SSH is supposed to be a indica bubblegum pheno.



So, just out of curiosity, how is the switch going?  I also went from hydro (using GH nutes) to organic using supersoil.  I have seen quite a large drop in yield.  I don't know if it is just me being a newbie to organics or if organic is just not going to produce as much as hydro?


----------



## Hushpuppy

I was wondering the same thing! I have the 3 plants in organic that I have been working hard to keep them as happy as possible. They are about 10-14days away from harvest and the buds are no bigger or any more plentiful than the (same strain)plants that are sitting right next to them that are hydro, and THEY are only 5weeks into flower. The girls in the next tent are not quite 4 weeks in and the buds are already as big as the biggerst buds on the 2 organic girls. I am going back to all hydro as everyone of my peeps that purchase my buds just rave over them and cry when I run out.


----------



## KBM

Your right hemp goddess, the first grow after the switch i was alil let down with the yeild. I didnt have that explosive growth in veg and as much weight from the harvest but Ive been getting bigger yeilds now, ive been vegging them longer and topping and tying down. 

The main reason I switched besides wanting organic medicine is were I live in the great white north we have lots of power outages and i travel back south for 2 to 3 days at a time atleast twice per flower cycle. The soil is very forgiving and I dont have to worry as much when im gone.

so far im really happy with the GO line, easy to use and not too much of a smell.


----------



## KBM

A pic of my two favs, one more indica, one more sativa. no two plants are similar to each other out of this grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

KBM said:
			
		

> .... and i travel back south for 2 to 3 days at a time atleast twice per flower cycle. The soil is very forgiving and I dont have to worry as much when im gone.



Actually, I have found the opposite to be true.  I cannot leave my soil plants for more than a couple of days.  However, my hydro plants could easily go 5-7 days without me.


----------



## zem

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, I have found the opposite to be true.  I cannot leave my soil plants for more than a couple of days.  However, my hydro plants could easily go 5-7 days without me.


last month I had my honeymoon I forgot my mother plants, left them at least 13days in growrock and traveled, I came back opening my growroom not even with a shred of hope and I find the alive! not in their best shape but they recovered beautifully now. they are in growrocks that were handwatered under fluros and it was still summer


----------



## KBM

With being gone for a few days if i was doing hydro the main concern im worried about is the air pumps going off with power outages. Im thing about making my own hydro 6 pack, recirculating dwc.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I keep considering a recirc system, but my plants always seem to end up different sizes.  Hard to have a recirculating system when you have to raise and lower your plants.  And it would kind of limit me to a single strain or at least strains that have the same nute requirements.  It does get a little time consuming dealing with a bunch of individual DWC buckets, though.

I have a friend who lives close by who is in charge of starting my generator in the event I am gone and we have an extended power outage.  I have found though that my plants can go hours without air and still be okay.  I hate starting up the generator unless the power is going to be out for a while.


----------



## pcduck

I dislike the rcdwc just for the reasons THG has mentioned. I have found that when I went with RO water, the work was cut in more then half as most the work of pH'ing was eliminated.

I have lost power during a grow(9hours) before starting the generator for my pumps, with no problems.


----------



## KBM

Thanks PC and Hempgoddess, the lack of air was my biggest concern during a power outage. Ive done DWC before and loved the results, i was thinking about a 6 bucket recirculating system todo a run of the same strain, you both have some good points i need to consider about plant height and different strains. 

Another potential problem thats been on my mind is the res temps, my room gets realllll cold in the winter so im sure the res temps would be could. With a recirculating system I could use a heater for the res but what would i do with individual DWC


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

KBM said:
			
		

> Thanks PC and Hempgoddess, the lack of air was my biggest concern during a power outage. Ive done DWC before and loved the results, i was thinking about a 6 bucket recirculating system todo a run of the same strain, you both have some good points i need to consider about plant height and different strains.
> 
> Another potential problem thats been on my mind is the res temps, my room gets realllll cold in the winter so im sure the res temps would be could. With a recirculating system I could use a heater for the res but what would i do with individual DWC



If it is going to be too cold for the res, it is going to be too cold for the plants and you will need heater regardless.


----------



## Budders Keeper

Ozzy-





> IMO the problem with organics in hydro is their is no microbes to digest the nutrients into a usable form for the plants to use.



What about adding compost tea to the res. on a regular basis. Would that help breakdown organics in hydro? I know I've been using a compost tea with GH Flora in my res for about a year to control slime issues, and it keeps res walls/pumps, airstone, etc. clean as a whistle. Haven't used H2o2 or bleach in res at all during this time.

Just a thought, I've been thinking of doing a full organic hydro grow using this theory but haven't got around to it yet.

Think it might work?


----------



## KBM

with a heater I manage to keep the temps between 68-70 in winter, which isnt bad consider it gets to -40 thru the winter. I think im gonna stick with soil for a while but I do miss hydro. 

Leo do you have any updates on your comparison grow?


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Update:

General Organics 8 weeks into flowering

General Hydroponics Flora 8 weeks into flowering


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

General Organics 10 weeks






General Hydroponics Flora 10 weeks


----------



## Locked

Looks like Chem nute buds are slightly bigger. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

They are, looks like the synthetic is going to come out ahead on weight.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

General Organics 32 grams.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

General Hydroponics Flora Series 71 grams


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Getting ready for the taste tests.

Step one: Attached the  identity of each on the underside of the jar lids. The lids will have to  be disassembled to reveal which is GO, which is GH, and which was grown  with traditional organics.

Step two: Jars were mixed, spun, twirled, and otherwise confused.

Step three: Jars were randomly labeled "Thing 1", "Thing 2", and "Thing 3".

Step  four: Each jar in turn was cleaned and joints were rolled, with a  single band for Thing 1, two bands for Thing 2, and three bands for  Thing 3. 

Step five: One of each of the three things was placed into small bags, to be used for testing.

In  a nutshell, I don't know which is which. All I know is that all the  Thing 1's are the same, all the Thing 2's are the same, and all the  Thing 3's are the same. Once I have collected feedback about each Thing,  I can open the jar lids and match the feedback to the nutrient.


----------



## 7greeneyes

:yay:

love it bud, everything about this. Thank you for contributing to MP, it makes a difference...

p.s. just read that GH Flora is useable in soil....awesome!


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

multifarious said:
			
		

> how many watts ?



Partial sun.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :yay:
> 
> love it bud, everything about this. Thank you for contributing to MP, it makes a difference...
> 
> p.s. just read that GH Flora is useable in soil....awesome!



I want to do one of those too, a GO vs GH in soil.


----------



## Old Resin

The Dutch Master site basically says that if you are gonna grow organic-grow in soil-no advantage to organic hydro-if there was, they would make it and sell it. Having used the earth-juice line myself-I agree-switched to the dutch master gold one for flower-beautiful results.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

First report in: "Drummer Dude"

Thing 1 (Favorite) Strong grape notes. Best flavor.
Thing 2 (2nd) Very smooth, like an ultralight cigarette. Hard to tell for sure that you got a hit until you exhale.
Thing 3 (3rd) "Indoor, you can tell. Tastes expensive".


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey I only saw 2 plants growing, one in OG, one in GH. But now you have listed 3 jars of smoke, what's up with the third, did I mis something?


----------



## Growdude

Leonardo De Garden said:
			
		

> First report in: "Drummer Dude"
> 
> Thing 1 (Favorite) Strong grape notes. Best flavor.
> Thing 2 (2nd) Very smooth, like an ultralight cigarette. Hard to tell for sure that you got a hit until you exhale.
> Thing 3 (3rd) "Indoor, you can tell. Tastes expensive".


 
Im betting if you wouldnt have marked the joints that way and just gave them a joint and said nothing, nobody would have noticed ant difference.

This test is flawed on so many levels.

But fine bud none the less.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey I only saw 2 plants growing, one in OG, one in GH. But now you have listed 3 jars of smoke, what's up with the third, did I mis something?



Fair enough Hushpuppy, the third clone was grown with traditional organics. things like blood meal, bone meal, guano, sul po mag etc. I mistakenly overdosed it with sul po mag early on, and stunted it. Anyway, it bounced back well enough to go to term. Producing the least of the three by a fair margin. 

So you are correct, I haven't been including it, since then every post would have been "yes, I stunted it but blah, blah, blah". But when I was making up the little trial packets I figured that an additional data point could point would be more interesting statistically, and besides three joints looked a lot nicer in the little trial bags than two anyway.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

multifarious said:
			
		

> and partial sun would mean ?



Lots of hours of indirect light, direct light for only a couple of hours.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

While waiting to hear back from hopefully a few more folks, I may as well take my turn.

I have Thing 1, Thing 2, and Thing 3. Nicely rolled and awaiting a touch of flame to spring to life.

Sniffing the joints:

Thing 1: Smells faintly of weed.
Thing 2: Much stronger aroma.
Thing 3: Between the two.

The smell of each is pleasant enough, so on this I'd rank them 2, 3, 1.

First hit:

Thing 1:Smooth, pleasant. Mild fruity flavor on the tip on my tongue on exhale.
Thing 2: Very smooth. No lung expansion.
Thing 3: Similar to 2, but more robust, and not quite as smooth.

End of round one. I'm not going to be sad to finish smoking any of this. And I'm very surprised how different the subtle notes of each tastes.

Thing 1 has a mellow, nice weed-like flavor. Sweetest of the three. Would be nice on a couch with friends.

Thing 2 is by far the smoothest. It is more like smoking out of a vaporizor than smoking a joint. On the down side, it shares the same drawback, in that it is almost too smooth to feel fulfilling. However this one is done would be best for people who tend to coughing problems.

Thing 3 has the strongest hints of floral. Flavor is of similar intensity as Thing 1.

To sum it up, thing 1 tastes the fruitiest, thing 3 tastes the most floral, and thing 2 has only a mild hint of a flavor. I thought I was going to be able to pick out the synthetic pretty easily, and I can't. I contrary to the popular opinion of many, I didn't detect an off flavor to any of them, and wouldn't mind smoking a couple of ounces of all three.

Oh, and yes, right now, the tip of my nose is numb. I'm feeling pretty mellow and okay at the moment.

My picks in order of preference, are 3,2,then 1. Since Dummer Dude rated Thing 1 (Favorite), Thing 2 (2nd), Thing 3 (3rd), lets assign 2 points for a win, and 1 point for 2nd.

That puts the current total at

Thing 1: 2 points (he liked best)
Thing 2: 2 points (we both ranked it second)
Thing 3: 2 points (I liked best)


----------



## Hushpuppy

Can you tell any difference in potency?


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Can you tell any difference in potency?



I've been smoking the odd bits off and on, and not that I can tell. They may not taste identical, but they seem to all hit about the same as far as I can tell


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am one of those that believes that after a decent cure that you are going to get just as good a flavor and potency from chemical nutes that you do from organic, the same from soil as hydro.  Though we realize that one run is not a great test, it is a start.  Thanks.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Report from artist dude:

Thing:1: Strongest aroma and flavor by a long shot- sweet really.
Thing 2: Middle of the pack on aroma and flavor.
Thing 3: Least flavor and aroma, perhaps a little harsh too.

Overall though I'd say #2 and #3 were within about 70% of #1 and still very pleasant.  : )

Running total:

Thing 1: 4 points
Thing 2: 3 points
Thing 3: 2 points


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Three more results just in:

Dude at the river:
Ranked in order: 1,2,3
"Thing 1 had the best flavor, similar to thing 2. They all three taste organic, but thing 3 needed more flushing."

Lady at the river:
3,2,1

Liked the mildness and gentleness to things 3 and 2. Didn't feel like coughing at all. Wrote a little poem afterwards.

"Thing 1 is done,
Thing 2 is through,
Thing 3 is free
Hooray for me!"

Lady at the river's BF:
1,3,2

Liked 1 the best because it had a stronger taste, more substantial and satisfying. Thought that 3 and 2 were nice, but without the sharper edginess of 1.

Current Totals:
Thing !: 8 points
Thing 2: 5 points
Thing 3: 5 points


----------



## mojavemama

#1 was detectably fruity on the inhale; smooth and no harshness on the throat. Very nice aroma, has a berry-fruit-light citrus taste and scent, but with just a hint of floral notes on the top. I get a slight Frankincense flavor with some woody bottom notes. Sweet, but potent. Slightly creeper. Very good smoke, head high, energizing, creative thought inducing. Very tasty, and the sweetness lingers. 

#2 more harsh, no fruit nor floral fragrance, no fruit flavor, hits the back of my throat hard. It&#8217;s a good smoke, and a mellow, head high, and also is very energizing. I missed the fruit and floral notes in this one. It also has a stronger Frankincense smell and taste to it, stronger than in #1. I detect a bit of pine scent, woody bottom notes, I&#8217;m not getting the honey-sweetness of the Frankincense, just the essence of pine topped with a hint of lemon. 

#3 Fresh cut florals! Fresh berries and citrus! A bit of bite on the inhale, and on the exhale, bright floral notes come forth in abundance, with much more flavor and scent than in #2, and slightly more than #1.  The scent and taste is both woody and floral, with a light, berry-citrus fruit scent and pineapple-mango taste on the top notes. There is also a subtle softening of the bright and woody flavors with a hint of vanilla, which mutes it slightly. #3 has layers of flavor, and it&#8217;s easy to detect the florals, the fruit and the woody earthiness. This is my favorite of the three. 

I ran this test twice, on different days, and #3 is definitely my favorite. It has layers of flavor and scent that make it a delicious smoke, and a mellow, yet energetic high. However, I think all three samples are very good, and I liked all of them. #3 just had more layers of flavor and scent. I liked #1 second best.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Those roots on the organics look terrible and what a difference on yield.
T4


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

I asked her about her second place, and she liked Thing 1 next best.

Current Totals:
Thing !: 9 points
Thing 2: 5 points
Thing 3: 7 points


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Thing 1: Was good, 2nd best.
Thing 2: Had a smooth taste, got me motivated but the high did not last long. Oh and #2 has my babbling
Thing 3: Choked me with each hit but my body is numb and a nice head high also. The favorite.

Current Totals:
Thing !: 10 points
Thing 2: 5 points
Thing 3: 9 points


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Skimpy report from industry guy:

Thing 1: Strongest (2nd)
Thing 2: Favorite
Think 3: Pretty good

Current Totals:
Thing !: 11 points
Thing 2: 7 points
Thing 3: 9 points

And the tenth and last report:

Viper guy:

Thing 1:Sweet, slightly fruity
Thing 2:Bland in comparison to 1&3
Think 3:Not as sweet as 1, and more floral than fruity. Best flavor. Thing 1 a close second.

Which completes the panel of ten. Will post any others that trickle in, but I'll take these first ten as my sample.

Final Tally:

Thing 1: 12 points
Thing 2: 7 points
Thing 3: 11 points.

Now to go back to the thing jars, take the lids apart, and find out which thing is which.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Things revealed.

Just opened the jars, the things are:

Thing 1: General Hydoponic Flora Series.
Thing 2: Traditional Organics
Thing 3: General Organics GO Box


----------



## Hushpuppy

Good job on the test man  Looks like the chems won out over the organic on taste as well as yeild. I figured the chem would win in yeild but the taste suprises me. Although my guys say they like my chem/hydro flavor better than the organic flavor. I think the reason the chems win over the organic for yield is because of the availability of the nutes in chem growing........ At any rate, congrats on the test


----------



## Leonardo De Garden

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Good job on the test man  Looks like the chems won out over the organic on taste as well as yeild. I figured the chem would win in yeild but the taste suprises me. Although my guys say they like my chem/hydro flavor better than the organic flavor. I think the reason the chems win over the organic for yield is because of the availability of the nutes in chem growing........ At any rate, congrats on the test



The synthetics took it on yield without a doubt. I'd call the flavor close enough to be a coin flip between the GH and GO, dependent on individual taste. What did surprise me was that I'd aways heard that side by side the organics would blow away the synthetics on flavor, or at least that the synthetic would have an off flavor, and that simply was not the case. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not giving up my compost pile or anything, but I think I learned enough doing the test to have made it worth my doing.  Just waiting for some clones to root to start another thread.


----------

